# Cysto Ureteroscopy Balloon Dilation



## bill2doc (Mar 8, 2011)

Cysto Ureteroscopy Balloon Dilation of proximal ureteral stricture, stent laser lithotripsy.

I'm thinkng 52332 and 52353 not sure if the balloon dilation would be included in these or a seperate code...???

Any help?

Thank you


----------



## ewakrzem (Mar 9, 2011)

52344, 52353-51, 52332-51


----------



## bill2doc (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

